# hurricane charley



## crosscut tree (Aug 19, 2004)

hey guys needing help here honest well established tree service in osceola county. well maybe too honest and established with whats happened here needing help bad groundsman and climbers and bucket men needed for at least several months best of the best probably permanent if ya like the area have plenty of room to stay set up a camper and have two available still if interested and honest call 407-908-3500 been in business here and lived here all my life intend to be here for a lot longer but with this storm it is really tearing me up to have over 160 calls from people saying they only want me taking care of things. bit overwhelming seing as i was hammered by the storm here as well as they were i am a small company 3 guys plus me and my family any help appreciated


----------

